# The Icarus Program - Maybe Proving People Wrong



## KelveraSoldier (Aug 29, 2022)

I present to you The Icarus program, designed by yours truly with the intent to make some superior strength and size gains.

I’ve named it the Icarus program as I’m well aware this is far from your regular Novice program due to the high exercise selection, advanced training modalities and High Volume; meaning I may be flying too close to the sun but you don’t get a tan without risking some red.

I designed the program because 
1: I like making my own programs and incorporating a variety of different modalities.
2: Dissatisfaction with the regular brand of novice programs due to their minimalistic approach.
3: I wanted to challenge preconceived notions on what is too much or too advanced. 

The thought process behind the program is that the larger base you build the higher the peak.

The program runs on a 2 week schedule
Mon A Wed B Fri A-F
Mon B Wed A Fri B-F
Repeat 

Basic Info: 
Weight: Around 152 Pounds (165 Goal Weight)
Height: 5.6 Feet (6 Feet Goal Weight)
Age: 25
Occupation: Military
Picture: In The Weekend
Experience: I have experience with a variety of programs and have previously been something of a Program Hopper. I’ve previously run intensive training blocks of a few months before an extended leave of absence from the gym.
Diet: The Vertical Diet forms the basis of my eating habits and looks like this 
1 Large Smoothie - Monster mash Lunch+Dinner (Beef 67% Chicken 33%) - Steak, Potato & Greek Yoghurt Latenight Snack 

Phase 1: 1st Month 
Getting back into the groove - Focusing on form on the compounds - Getting Familiar with the routine - Adjusting the Set up - intensity is found in the later half of the workouts such as auxiliary, accessories and finishers - Getting the Diet On point (Vertical Diet) 2500 Calories and slowly increase to account for increased Work load and Recovery 

Phase 2: 2/3 Month 
Compound Movements have reached a challenging weight - Strength is increasing across the board - Accessory Movements and Finishers Begins rotating - 

Phase 3: 3/4 Month 
Lifts Start Stalling - Adjust routine (Barebones?) - Increase Frequency and Volume of Main Lifts - Swap Auxiliary Movements - S

Phase 4: 4-5 Month 
The end of Linear progression? Double progression or Transition to intermediate program incorporating percentages or other intensity/volume modalities. Mini Cut?


----------



## KelveraSoldier (Aug 29, 2022)

Training Principles:
- Super Sets and it’s many variations are superior in terms of getting the most bang for your buck in terms of time and optimal recovery between, some even increase strength. 
- More Rest is Better for Strength gains and a stronger muscle is a bigger muscle
- Progressive Overload is King
- Strength must be trained in a variety of Rep ranges and angles to produce a functional athlete.
- Combining phases of volume and intensity is optimal, volume builds or expands upon the foundation while intensity builds that peak.
- Get more out of less weight.


Overview: Progression Models

Linear Progression: Main Compound Movements
5/10 Pounds Weekly
First Stall - Decrease Weight and Increase Sets by 1 - Rotate Exercise to be first in the Workout Increase Rest Periods 
Second Stall - Decrease Weight and Increase Sets by 2 - Rotate to first in workout - Decrease Rep Range - Increase Rest Periods - Introduce As Back Off Sets on similar exercise variations on separate days in order to increase frequency 
Third Stall - Either Rotate Exercise, perform Higher Rep work and start new Volume To intensity Cycle - Or Play around with frequency/Percentages see Texas/Madcow/Conjugate/5-3-1

Descending Rep Ranges: Auxiliary Upon First Stall.
First Stall - Decrease Rep Ranges 8-10 ~ 6-8 - drop Weight 10% - Increase Volume by 1 Set - 
Second Stall - Switch to Double Progression (3~5~3 sets) - Decrease Rep Ranges in order to squeeze out last bit of strength - Drop weight by 5%
Third Stall - Rotate Exercise/Variation 

Double Progression: Accessory (Phase 2)
Works by increasing Volume (Reps or Sets) at certain intensity (weight), then decreasing the volume and upping the weights (intensity) - Repeat - 

Overview: Modalities

Warm Up: 
Dynamic Movements to energise the body Band Work (Inspired By Wenning) 1-2 Exercise designed to open up the body or warm an important muscle
The Exercise 

A1 A2 System: Supersets 
The system is used in 3 distinct ways
Superset Style: In which you train the same muscle group in different intensities (Rep Ranges).
Contrast Training: In which you pair opposing muscle groups to reach higher force production and streamline training efficiency.
Bundle Style: Pairing “random” Movements for greater efficiency in the gym.
Power Training: Pairing a heavy exercise with an explosive movement ie. back squats with box jumps - Benefits include increased force production and strength gains.
Combo Style: A combination of the above

Rest Periods: 
Rest Periods start low and gradually increase together with the intensity. 
Superset Compound Movements: 60S Increase by 5S weekly until 90 Second
Supersets 8-12 Reps: 30-60S
Supersets 12+: 30S
Single Sets: 90S to 4M

Exercise Rotation: 
I believe in maintaining a high exercise in order to; minimise wear and tear, Muscle Confusion?, New growth/strength, Have fun.
Exercise are swapped when; Exercise doesn’t feel right/good, Progress Reaches a stand still, When peak strength is reached, 

DUP:
Daily Undulating Periodisation: Utilising different Rep ranges and exercise variations on a weekly basis to confuse (brospeak) the muscle (most likely include a mental component(freshness of mind/Drive)

Tempo: Determines the tempo throughout the movement. And goes like this Eccentric-Bot Position-Concentric-Top Position
Main Compound movements follow a 1-0-X-0 Unless otherwise specified, in phase 1 we utilise a slower eccentric and a 1S pause in the most difficult Pos
Auxiliary Movements: 2S Eccentric
Accessory Movements: 2S Eccentric 

Shock; Intensity/Volume Drivers/TUT 

Forced Reps: If the Trainee doesn’t hit the required Rep ranges he can take a small rest Period (10/30S) and crank out remaining Reps.
AMRAP: Perform as many reps as possible, is used to RPE 10/9/8
- Used on last set on compounds if feeling extra strong 
- Isolation Movements (Sparingly)
Mechanical Drop Set: In which one use 2 exercises to target the same muscle group and performs the exercises after one another with minimum rest, ex. DB press to DB flies
Negatives: Negatives are commonly used to increase time under tension and to induce muscle damage, are to performed sparingly and intelligently. 
Used to finish of a muscle group in a workout, getting more out of less weight and to boost hypertrophy - Due to increased recovery needs I primarily utilise them on Fridays which are followed by 2 rest days or on small muscle groups which recover faster. 
Back Off Set: In which you reduce the weight in order to perform more reps/sets for reasons; Volume, CNS, Frequency


----------



## KelveraSoldier (Aug 29, 2022)

A: 
A1 - Box Squat 4-6
A2 - Box Jump 
B1 - Floor Press 4-6 
B2 - Pendlay Row 4-6 
C1 - Stiff-Legged Deadlift 8-10
C2 - The Double Katana 8-10 (Cable - Imagining Drawing 2 swords from your back)
C3 - Barbell Curls 8-10 
D1 - Hanging Leg Raise 10+
D2 - Hanging Knee Raises 8-12
D3 - Hanging Oblique Crunch 8-12
E1 - Band Pull Apart 30-40
E2 - Blackburn - Y/T/W - 10S - +1S Every time
E3 - Triple Threat 8S

B:
Box Squat 4-6
A1 - Paused Overhead Press 4-6 
A2 - Hip Thrust 4-6 
B1 - Close-Grip Bench Press 6-8 
B2 - Weighted Chin-up 3-5 
C1 - Weighted Plank 30-60S 
C2 - Instability Plank 5-15S
D1 - Arnold Press 8-10
D2 - Rear Delt Rows 10-12
D3 - Band Face Pulls 15-20

A-F
1.5 Front Squat 8-10
A1- Slow Eccentric - Floor Press 4-6 (4 Sets) - Same Weight as Workout A
A2 - Blocks - Pendlay Row 8-10 - Same Weight as Workout A
B1 - Leg Curl 4-6
B2 - Slow Eccentric - Romanian Deadlift 8-10
B3 - Full Contact Twist 4-6 
C1 - Chin Up 8-12
C2 - Triceps Ext BW 8-12
C3 - Neutral Pull Up 6-10
C4 - Diamond Push Up 8-12
C5 - Plank to Push Up 8-13
C6 - Slow Eccentric - Inverted Row 6-10
C7 - Slow Eccentric - Push Up 6-10

B-F
A1 - Low Bulgarien Split Squat 8-10
A2 - Push Press 4-6
Sumo Deadlift 5x5
B1 - Natural DB Bench Press 8-10
B2 - Poliquin Chest Fly 8-10
B3 - Pull Up - Chest to Bar 6-10
B4 - Inverted Row - Underhand 8-10
C1 - Larry Scott Press 6-8
C2 - Poliquin Side Raise 12-15
C3 - Face Pulls 15-20
C4 - Dragon Flag - Negatives 4-6

I Will Let you know how the first session goes tomorrow, also I would appreciate any and all comments critiquing the program or suggestions on how to optimise or improve the set up.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

My first impression is this looks like too much fucking shit (Honestly I didn't really read it all though). Also, you are tiny.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

Looks like there's alot going on! What are your starting weights for the Squat, Bench, Deadlift, and Overhead press?


----------



## eazy (Aug 29, 2022)

Please video the double katana.

Thank you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

You did your research so I give you plus one credit for that. Now let’s see how you handle constructive criticism. 

I get hung up on the height of 5.6 but your goal height is 6 feet. This program will make you stronger AND taller? This I have to see!

You say a “stronger muscle is a bigger muscle”. I think that’s going to be a sticking point for you. Strength involves the CNS and the efficient recruitment of muscle fibers to perform a task. That is where volume is a strength athletes effective tool because as the primary muscle fibers are fatigued, additional muscle fibers are forced to be recruited. But volume does nothing for muscle growth. Higher reps and lower reps also don’t necessary drive muscle growth vs strength development. 

The reason “beginner” programs are designed the way they are is because your body is not adapted to this amount of work. You’re going to end up injured or highly fatigued. Fatigue masks performance so accumulation of too much fatigue is going to inhibit your progress. “More” is not always “better”. 

A beginner does not become an intermediate lifter in 4-5 months. If you are training properly, you can follow linear progression for a at least a year. This will be your most effective way of progressing. Many many many guys move on to intermediate programs before they actually need to. 

There are way too many exercises and too many rotations which will make it difficult to track and know what weight you need to use each time. The previous rotations of exercises are going to contribute fatigue which will effect performance. 

TDLR: This is too much. Too many exercises. Too much volume. Too long of workouts. Too much fatigue. Too many repetitive movements. You need to SIMPLIFY and add later. You’ve got that backwards. 

Now go ahead. Fight me. I know it’s coming. It always does. Cause ego. But you’re a beginner. You shouldn’t have an ego.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> Please video the double katana.
> 
> Thank you


A samurai never reveals their secrets.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> Please video the double katana.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Well this is fucking over complicated trash. 
You have no idea wtf you’re doing.
You don’t understand basic programming. 
You really don’t understand much.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> Please video the double katana.
> 
> Thank you


And it better have sound effects.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

You know Icarus' wings melted and he drowned right?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> You know Icarcus' wings melted and he drowned right?


Perfect name then


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> You know Icarus' wings melted and he drowned right?


Wasn't it also a movie about ped use in the Olympics? The Russians cheating I believe.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

KelveraSoldier said:


> A:
> A1 - Box Squat 4-6
> A2 - Box Jump
> B1 - Floor Press 4-6
> ...


It strikes me that you're trying to solve for a problem that does not exist.

Beginner programs are relatively straightforward because newbs can grow a TON with minimal volume. At your size, your focus should be on increasing strength across basic compound movements while learning how to eat and manage fatigue.

Instead, you've written a program that has too many exercises (some of which are just complete nonsense) and FAR too much volume.

What you've done here is piled every single item at the salad bar onto a coaster. The result is likely to be a giant mess that somebody else is gonna have to clean up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well this is fucking over complicated trash.
> You have no idea wtf you’re doing.
> You don’t understand basic programming.
> You really don’t understand much.



They all told Einstein he was crazy too. This may be the next amazing training program. At least wait for him to tell us how awesome the “skin splitting pumps” are tomorrow.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

This dude is new, and these are literally the only posts he has. What a terrible and inexperienced salesman. It blows my mind how these fools think face fucking a new forum with fitness vomit without even building a reputation and earning respect, is going to get them anywhere close to their goal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

You know it’s funny find the biggest guy you can and ask him what he does. 

Fuck find anybody who is a decent size and ask them what they do or did to get there. 

Then look at whatever the fuck it is you’ve concocted here.
After you’ve done this I want you to go sit in a corner in a dark room and really let the shame wash over you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

We’re glossing over the “program hopper”. Wonder why he hasn’t seen better results.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

You follow the vertical diet but you drink shakes and eat chicken?
I’m no expert on the vertical diet but I know a little bit and I know how Stan Efferding feels about chicken and he literally said shakes are for fakes eat steak.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> We’re glossing over the “program hopper”. Wonder why he hasn’t seen better results.


I was thinking the same. As a former program hopper, I can totally understand the thought process of making something insane and thinking it will be ultimate gainzzz and switching a month later after I'm jacked up. Lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> We’re glossing over the “program hopper”. Wonder why he hasn’t seen better results.


That’s where his genius comes in. He’s taken every program he’s ever done and smashed them all together. 
Why would anyone want to program hop when you’ve got all in one


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 29, 2022)

This...this is just a fuckin mess....


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 29, 2022)

Annnnd he's gone


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 29, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Annnnd he's gone


I wanna see you and that troll idiot insecure fuck @Iron-Dink fight some more.
That guy is a cunt. He will be banned soon or go back underneath the rock he came from.

PS- You are a cunt too but you are our cunt. Fuck that other cunt POS.


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm sure this guya a troll among other things, and I'm sure my post will fall on deaf ears but here we go anyway...

I'm your height and currently ~170 and it's taken a long time honestly. 
A big reason it's taken me so long to dial in is because of my choice in programming and lack of knowledge of programming until recently. 

When I first started lifting starting at 140 lbs I threw way too much volume in. I followed some pre structured bro split for a while and quickly realized it was catered to experienced lifters with a higher workload. I was shaking and exhausted after every session, I wasn't recovering, I wasn't growing. 

Luckily I had a good friend who's way bigger than me give me a solid basic beginners plan, and you'd never guess how simple and direct it was. The best part was that it was effective, it took a good year before I built a base enough to increase volume, but when I did I was shocked at how much better my body was at adapting to the new volume. 

Then, I got cocky because "oh I've been lifting for a year or two now I can make my own PPL" 
Lo and behold it was again way too fucking much junk volume and had me spinning my wheels for two years. 

Fast forward to now, I'm doing half the volume with double the intensity and I've made more progress in the last 9 months than I made in the 3-4 years prior. 

Do it slow, do it right or be forever spinning your wheels and program hopping.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 29, 2022)

Mr small clavicles should try this program. If this dude is going to grow half a foot in height then I’m sure it will do wonders for the clavicles as well.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 29, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> You know Icarus' wings melted and he drowned right?


Yeah but at least he got an Iron Maiden song for his efforts.

This dude is just screwed.


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

Reading that was like watching a horrible car crash ... i wanted to turn my head and look away but I just couldnt do it ....  11 minutes of my life I will never get back.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

Basically, this is just a poorly optimized full body program with too many exercises and weird exercise selection.

It’s like you wrote every exercise on a piece of paper and picked ten or so from a hat.  Bam, that’s the workout for the day.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 29, 2022)

eazy said:


> Please video the double katana.
> 
> Thank you


Couldn’t find a video but I found OPs Facebook profile:


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Couldn’t find a video but I found OPs Facebook profile:
> 
> View attachment 26901


Bro one more fuckin time I send you a picture of myself and you post I swear to god in calling the cops


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Where is this fuck bag at? Joins the board, no intro, no activity anywhere else. Writes a god damn trash fitness novel in multiple posts and never comes back. And in the members log area, obviously wanting some feedback, attention, validation, etc. I’m getting so sick of these fucking trolls. How boring and unimportant must their lives be to seriously take that much time to do this shit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yeah but at least he got an Iron Maiden song for his efforts.
> 
> This dude is just screwed.


I have an unamed Diddy for him. Lol I'll edit tonight and post up. Only if he replies with his first session results. Lol


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Where is this fuck bag at? Joins the board, no intro, no activity anywhere else. Writes a god damn trash fitness novel in multiple posts and never comes back. And in the members log area, obviously wanting some feedback, attention, validation, etc. I’m getting so sick of these fucking trolls. How boring and unimportant must their lives be to seriously take that much time to do this shit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. It seems like a recurring thing. Go a month or so without issues. Then boom the bitches come flying out of nowhere.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Yeah. It seems like a recurring thing. Go a month or so without issues. Then boom the bitches come flying out of nowhere.



And it’s like it’s all the titty babies that have problems fitting in with thin ass skin. It’s fucking exhausting. This place is a peaceful getaway for me away from shit like that, I hate those fucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 29, 2022)

KelveraSoldier said:


> A:
> A1 - Box Squat 4-6
> A2 - Box Jump
> B1 - Floor Press 4-6
> ...


ALL OF THOSE EXCERICES AND NO KICK BACKS?! Where will you get the pump?!


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

I cant take it anymore ,, some one has to post it GDamn it !!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> I cant take it anymore ,, some one has to post it GDamn it !!


That song is too good for this thread


----------



## TODAY (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Where is this fuck bag at? Joins the board, no intro, no activity anywhere else. Writes a god damn trash fitness novel in multiple posts and never comes back. And in the members log area, obviously wanting some feedback, attention, validation, etc. I’m getting so sick of these fucking trolls. How boring and unimportant must their lives be to seriously take that much time to do this shit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm betting that he got 27 minutes into his first training session before promptly getting rhabdo and being carted off to the ICU


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 29, 2022)

So... In the gym at 7 AM and out in time for dinner?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> So... In the gym at 7 AM and out in time for dinner?



We could only hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

